

Things that Saved Apollo 13 - semmons
http://www.universetoday.com/2010/04/08/13-things-that-saved-apollo-13/

======
ugh
As I said before, the Lunar Module [1] is awesome. It can dock. It can land
two people on the moon. It can support them on the surface of the freaking
Moon for longer than three days. It’s a moon rock transporter and impromptu TV
studio. It can freaking ascend again. And in this case the descent engine
could be used for necessary course corrections [2]. Is there anything this
truly marvelous piece of technology can’t do? :)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Lunar_Module>

[2] [http://www.universetoday.com/2010/04/13/13-things-that-
saved...](http://www.universetoday.com/2010/04/13/13-things-that-saved-
apollo-13-part-4-using-the-lm-for-propulsion/)

------
lutorm
An interesting read, though some of the things that supposedly "saved" it seem
like a stretch.

I was born in 71 and I remember when I was a kid, fascinated by space, how the
Apollo program was still fresh in people's mind and wondering what would come
next. It's too bad that 30+ years later I'm still waiting for something to
surpass it.

